# Looking for an active, helpful creative writing community.



## joshybo (Sep 26, 2014)

And I believe I may have well found it.  Like many other people, I am active on social media, but not as an outlet for creative writing.  While I do try to mix it in every now and then, I've found that facebook and the like are not necessarily the best places to try and introduce a piece of writing to the greater community.  I by no means consider myself an authority on writing, or even very good at it, but I enjoy reading and scratching out thoughts from time to time and am just generally looking for a place where I can share these etchings with a like-minded community.

Enough of all of that up there.  Now, onto the bit about me--general interests and such.

My favorite current author is Neil Gaiman.  My favorite now-dead author is a tie between H.P. Lovecraft (cliche) and Philip K. Dick (if that's a cliche, then I am very glad at that).  My favorite all-time poet is e. e. cummings.  I like music, but who doesn't?  I like different things.  To put it another way, I like things that are different.  I like it when a thing that should be one way is made differently.  I like a lot of same things, too, I just like different things better.  Unless they are too different, then they just seem soulless and contrived.  I do not like things which seem contrived.

I consider myself to be an approachable person, much more so behind the veil of internet anonymity.  However, even when face-to-face, I enjoy talking to people and learning things.  I enjoy being corrected when I am incorrect.  Life is very short and doing something incorrectly seems like an immense waste of it.  If you notice me doing something incorrectly, please correct me.  I take criticism well.

My favorite current musicians are Sean Hayes and Anais Mitchell.  See?  I told you that I like music.  My favorite all-time musician is an impossible decision which I will no longer attempt to make, as all previous endeavors to do so have led to an endless series of self-doubt and inner turmoil.

I also like most food.

Honestly, I'm not very good with these sorts of things.  That is all I can think to say about myself and I can only hope that whoever reads my eulogy one day is much more talented in this respect than me.  Comments?  Questions?  Well, that's what this whole forum thing is for then, isn't it?


----------



## Terry D (Sep 26, 2014)

Welcome aboard, joshybo. I think you will find our green lady a warm and helpful place.


----------



## joshybo (Sep 26, 2014)

Thank you, Terry.  I haven't been posting on many threads yet, but I like what I am reading for the most part.


----------



## Plasticweld (Sep 27, 2014)

Welcome to the forum, I also found that facebook was not really the place for introducing a lot of work.  I did have success in posting in my hometown section a bunch of stories about growing up and my neighbors that were well received. 

Looking forward to seeing some of your work...Bob


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Sep 28, 2014)

Welcome to WF.

This place is great.


----------



## thepancreas11 (Sep 29, 2014)

Fighting cliche can be like fighting the plague in fourteenth century Europe. Sometimes it feels as though everything has been done, doesn't it? When whatever author you mention sounds cliched, perhaps there are just a lot of people out there and a lot more connection with which to express their feelings on literature. Honestly, to avoid cliche you must only write that which you enjoy. When you like something and you spend enough time with it, it starts to take on a life of its own, one that strongly resembles the uniqueness of its author.

To aide in your constant battle, I find it most useful to read broadly and often. An author draws from their own knowledge, from the worlds they have inhabited narratively. Inhabit more worlds. Come to read pieces you never would have read. Analyze them. Critique them. You find a whole slew of them round these parts.

Toodles!
thepancreas


----------



## Nickleby (Oct 1, 2014)

Cliches get that way because people use them without thinking about them. Each one was a good idea in the beginning. The best advice I can give you to avoid cliches is to consider every factor before you include it. The seductive vampire is a cliche, so make him, not demonic, but ugly or lame.

Welcome to Writing Forums. Contact a staff member if you have questions or concerns.


----------



## Morkonan (Oct 2, 2014)

joshybo said:


> ...Honestly, I'm not very good with these sorts of things. ...



You did just fine!

You gave us an impression of the character, gave us a sense of what sort of person he is, told us about some of things that he feels are important, and managed to give us an overview of his general interests and attitude towards life. That's quite a well-rounded introduction, even if it's not a fictional character. 

Welcome to the forums! You'll do well, here.


----------



## TKent (Oct 2, 2014)

Welcome to the WF, I just know you are going to love it here and fit right in   I'm already a fan of your writing (see below). What a great line and one that resonates with me as well.  If you ever need a critique just let me know!



> I like different things.  To put it another way, I like things that are different.


----------



## Threak 17 (Oct 5, 2014)

Welcome to the forum, you'll find no finer collection of people anywhere else.  Great site, great advice.


----------



## Blade (Oct 6, 2014)

:hi:Welcome to the forums.

I am sure you will find both the formatting and the population here a great asset to your writing aspirations.:thumbr:


----------

